# Any side effects to Heartgard Plus



## hk45shooter (Apr 7, 2009)

I really did not know where to put this, other than the fact he is a puppy, here sounded good.

Anyway, Nico just turned 3 months old (was told to give Heartgard at 12 weeks) on Wed. the 29th, so I gave him his first dose of Heartgard Plus this afternoon around one o'clock. I then took him over to a friends house for the evening while I was at work. I call about 8 pm to see how things are going, & she tells me that Nico has diarrhea. Is that a side effect from the Heart Guard, or just a puppy thing? 

Normally his stool has been solid, even with switching/trying different foods. What can I do about the diarrhea, anything? Just wait it out & see if it goes away, or call the Vet if it keeps up?


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

"ADVERSE REACTIONS: The following adverse reactions have been reported following the use of HEARTGARD: Depression/lethargy, vomiting, anorexia, diarrhea, mydriasis, ataxia, staggering, convulsions and hypersalivation."

http://heartgard.us.merial.com/downloads/Dog_information.pdf

If it doesn't go away call your vet. Keep him hydrated. If this is the only "new" thing it cold be a reaction.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It's because Heartgard Plus has a dewormer in it. Dewormers often cause diarrhea. That's why I use regular Heartgard. If I need to deworm my dogs I do it but I don't want/need to deworm them every month! 

I would expect to see diarrhea for 24 hours after the dose and then it should resolve on its own.


----------



## hk45shooter (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks. I guess I just kinda freaked out a little when i heard that & when he went potty last night. This morning it was back to normal. I will still keep any eye on it just to make sure everything is good though. Hopefully this is not a monthly thing.


----------

